# Removing a door panel?



## Musicmike927 (Feb 22, 2009)

My (driver side) window is won't crank up the last inch without one person cranking the handle and the other rocking the window (pane) back and forth until it goes up the last inch. In addition, my crank handle when put under pressure will click forward as not to break. I want to remove my door panel and se what going on inside. I have a 69 and was wondering how to do it. From what i understand there is a C clip in the window crank handle that requires a special tool to remove. Any info/pictures would be appreciated. 

Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You can pick up that tool at most any parts house, it's just a couple bucks. You insert it from the handle end and it pushes the c-clip out of the way enough to remove the handle. Be sure to push the clip back before reinstalling. After the window handle you'll need to remove the arm rest, the lock knob, then the door panel itself. They make a tool to help remove the panel too, but you can get by without it using a tough puddy knife or something to slid next to the attaching clips and pry them out. GLHF.


----------



## Musicmike927 (Feb 22, 2009)

These clips that hold the panel on, there is no threat of breaking them is there? you just pry the panel back and they pop out?


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Musicmike927 said:


> These clips that hold the panel on, there is no threat of breaking them is there? you just pry the panel back and they pop out?


That's the way they are supposed to work but in reality they can break or rip out of the 40 year old cardboard. I have the special tool for the clips and I still need to be careful with the cardboard. Again, it's only a few dollars and looks like a miniature picklefork. Well worth the money to save the door panel.


----------

